# Impact Gear



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have these, currently $20.99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EUISUPY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


They're comfortable and provide good coverage protection.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've gone all "G-Form", top and bottom.
I look like some mutant, or iron man, wearing them as my base layer.
Most comfortable protection I have ever worn though.

www.g-form.com


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ride every day with a Demon Armor upper jacket. Cost me about $100 four years ago. I now have about 150 days while wearing it, and it's pretty much time for a new one.

Don't think I'll ever be without that in my gear. Sometimes on spring days if I'm doing a lot of work I won't wear it, but otherwise it's part of my daily gear.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

poutanen said:


> I ride every day with a Demon Armor upper jacket. Cost me about $100 four years ago. I now have about 150 days while wearing it, and it's pretty much time for a new one.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever be without that in my gear. Sometimes on spring days if I'm doing a lot of work I won't wear it, but otherwise it's part of my daily gear.


I was looking at that. Have you had your fair share of falls with it? How is the protection feel when you fall?


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> I've gone all "G-Form", top and bottom.
> I look like some mutant, or iron man, wearing them as my base layer.
> Most comfortable protection I have ever worn though.
> 
> www.g-form.com


How are the shorts while falling? 

I haven't hurt my tailbone on a fall in 15 years but I want protection now, just in case.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I have these, currently $20.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EUISUPY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


good to know, I am teaching my neighbor and his son and they just ordered these.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

griffin1324 said:


> I was looking at that. Have you had your fair share of falls with it? How is the protection feel when you fall?


I fall every day I'm out, sometimes hard. The protection itself has never hurt me, as they have foam on the inside of the hard plastic bits. They also have D30 protection gear, but I haven't tried that yet.

I really like the jacket format, as it holds the pads in place better than other options. I bought a size medium even though my specs say I should be in a large. It fits me snug, and holds everything in place.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

griffin1324 said:


> How are the shorts while falling?
> 
> I haven't hurt my tailbone on a fall in 15 years but I want protection now, just in case.


I haven't had any impact issues yet.
I started wearing the pants last year when I saw that Burton was switching to G-form from d3o for their impact shorts.
I have tried several different body armour brands over the years and these G-form items are easily the lowest profile, most comfortable items I have worn.

FYI, I have done some customization.
I have the compression shirt which has sternum, shoulder, and ribs protection. I had their elbow pads sewn on. There was no back protection though. I ordered a pair of their knee/shin pads in size 2XL and had one of those sewn onto the back of the shirt. Perfect back protector!
I have the compression pants (full length). I moved the hip pads to the butt, next to the tail bone pad. I then had a pair of knee/shin pads (in my correct size this time) sewn on to the knees of the pants.
Such a comfortable setup, and only two items to put on at the resort!
Again, I wear these as my base layer.

(I can post photos if you are curious.)


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I ended up going with a Demon Force top and some shorts. 
I'm glad I didn't buy them last night, backcountry has a sale on them today!

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

griffin1324 said:


> How are the shorts while falling?
> 
> I haven't hurt my tailbone on a fall in 15 years but I want protection now, just in case.


I hurt my tail bone last season and decided to buy the burton gform shorts. Suprised at how well they worked. I went boarding a week after the fall when it was still sore and did not feel any extra pain when falling with the shorts.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

My impact shorts came in very handy yesterday when I went straight down on my ass on a stone rail/box. Everything still hurts, but nothing is broken! I have the Burton D30 version. Some form of protection is very worth wearing! I also wear knee pads (hold over from tele skiing since the old days) and the Level mittens with wrist guards. I've never needed the knee pads for protection as far as I know, but they are super handy for kneeling down while you wait for your buddies.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> I haven't had any impact issues yet.
> I started wearing the pants last year when I saw that Burton was switching to G-form from d3o for their impact shorts.
> I have tried several different body armour brands over the years and these G-form items are easily the lowest profile, most comfortable items I have worn.
> 
> ...


I am super curious, can you upload pictures?

Myself using Xion shorts and jacket.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

griffin1324 said:


> How are the shorts while falling?
> 
> I haven't hurt my tailbone on a fall in 15 years but I want protection now, just in case.


Just have to make sure the padding (and D3O plate) sits in the proper places. If they don't fit right, the D3O may dig in painfully and defeat the purpose. I know someone who solved this problem using suspenders :grin:

I've been wearing them every day I'm out, and I suspect they've literally saved my ass numerous times - just going by the fact that I've not been hurt, no tailbone bruising, no nothing.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I have G-Form kneepads and a pair of the Burton G-Form impact shorts.

I've just started learning to snowboard and being 42, I was taking care of my old body! Plus, I recently had ACL reconstruction, so I liked the psychological benefit of getting good knee pads. They only have come into play a coupe of times, but makes you feel super confident when those knees slam down and you don't feel anything.

The impact shorts have been great because you don't really feel them. I can wear them driving to the hill and everything and they never bug me. I wish the tailbone/butt protection extended slightly higher, but that's kind of hard to do with something that's pretty much underwear. I will say that G-Form stuff works great though.

They are a bit $$$, but I love how minimal they are when you wear them. For me that's huge because then there is never an excuse to NOT wear them. Slip 'em on and go!


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Is there a difference in protection between D3o and G-form? Which one is better? Lower profile?


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I ended up getting the Demon Flex Force Pro Top and shorts. 

I used them today for the first time and noticed there is some definite bulk to them, but you get over it quick. I don't know if it was noticeable though looking at it. The tailbone protection reaches down low towards the taint- it's weird, but you sort of get used to it. 

I purposely fell on my arse a few times and felt nothing.That makes it worth it to me, I'll definitely get used to the bulk. Backcountry.com has them on sale now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Relavent to this thread...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Relavent to this thread...


:surprise:
Well, if that person was trying to match his torso colour to that of his shorts, he was successful!

Suddenly I'm glad that my G-form shirt has kidney pads.0


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I have an NSFW picture that shows a very similar bruise that I took this weekend. After a fall on my ass on a rail nine days ago at Killington the bruise has really started to come in. My entire right butt cheek is essentially that same purple and yellow! My tailbone is also sore when I sit but fortunately not debilitating. I am very glad I was wearing impact shorts as I assume it would have been worse.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> :surprise:
> Well, if that person was trying to match his torso colour to that of his shorts, he was successful!
> 
> Suddenly I'm glad that my G-form shirt has kidney pads.0


That is the result of my recent trip to Kicking Horse. Last run of the last day of the course! The steep chute didn't get me, it'd when I decided to take a detour through a gully about 1/2 way down the mountain, that I found a log lying across my path, and nowhere to take it but the kidneys/rib cage/thigh.

It hurts to do anything, and yes I've been checked by patrol, EMTs, the World Cup medical director, and my local urgent care... :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeesh!
I've only been to KHMR once, but I remember those runs with the hidden obstacles like logs.

You were wearing your body armour?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've got it on GPS so in the future I'll head back and try to find the exact log (and hopefully miss it this time!)

Was wearing my armour, but took the log across the kidney/upper thigh area. Kindey protectors would have helped I think. A blunt force is a blunt force, but if it's spread over a larger area the damage would likely have been less.

On the plus side, I'm breathing (for the most part)...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, I've got it on GPS so in the future I'll head back and try to find the exact log (and hopefully miss it this time!)
> 
> Was wearing my armour, but took the log across the kidney/upper thigh area. Kindey protectors would have helped I think. A blunt force is a blunt force, but if it's spread over a larger area the damage would likely have been less.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm breathing (for the most part)...


Lungs don't look to be the problem. I'd be more concerned about peeing blood! :grin:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Lungs don't look to be the problem. I'd be more concerned about peeing blood! :grin:


Yeah, I clipped the bottom of the ribcage, so that's where all the pain is now I think. Checked my urine closely for the first 24 hrs after, and no issues that way. *whew*


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, I clipped the bottom of the ribcage, so that's where all the pain is now I think. Checked my urine closely for the first 24 hrs after, and no issues that way. *whew*


Ouch. Get better soon.

Two years ago a season ender that gave me a bruised kidney, a broken rib and another concussion is the reason I no longer do parks (and damn, how I still want to).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yikes that looks nasty. Reminded me of bad rail wipeouts. So done with that shit now. Glad you are more or less ok. Get well soon.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! For anyone curious, here's a link to the gully that I went into. We were on our way along the cat track and I saw this gully with good snow. Once I got down in it it looked like there was a creek running underneath, so I traversed high right to get out of it, came over a roller in the woods and there was the log... No where to go but into it at that speed!

https://www.google.ca/maps/@51.2866052,-117.0644744,3a,75y,40.64h,75.48t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3avuEaxkctcT2njKPkpJZQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Thanks guys! For anyone curious, here's a link to the gully that I went into. We were on our way along the cat track and I saw this gully with good snow. Once I got down in it it looked like there was a creek running underneath, so I traversed high right to get out of it, came over a roller in the woods and there was the log... No where to go but into it at that speed!
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/@51.2866052,-117.0644744,3a,75y,40.64h,75.48t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3avuEaxkctcT2njKPkpJZQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


This is awesome. I didn't realize google had street view on some mountains!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Thanks guys! For anyone curious, here's a link to the gully that I went into. We were on our way along the cat track and I saw this gully with good snow. Once I got down in it it looked like there was a creek running underneath, so I traversed high right to get out of it, came over a roller in the woods and there was the log... No where to go but into it at that speed!
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/@51.2866052,-117.0644744,3a,75y,40.64h,75.48t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3avuEaxkctcT2njKPkpJZQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


That gully does look inviting. Can't say I wouldn't try to hit it as well.

Off tangent but for some reason I thought of my dating days, seeing a pretty girl at a bar or whatever, thinking hells yeah I'm going to get me some of that and getting my proverbial ass kicked but still wanting to try it again haha


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Motogp990 said:


> That gully does look inviting. Can't say I wouldn't try to hit it as well.
> 
> Off tangent but for some reason I thought of my dating days, seeing a pretty girl at a bar or whatever, thinking hells yeah I'm going to get me some of that and getting my proverbial ass kicked but still wanting to try it again haha


Ha!

Yeah the funny thing is if I had just stayed in the gully I would have been fine. It was only a couple hundred feet long and I'd been riding stuff like that all week. Hell, we had just finished riding one of the steepest chutes at Kicking Horse, and made it through that fine.

Next time I'm at the Horse I want to go find my log.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Next time I'm at the Horse I want to go find my log.


You do that, buddy!

Did I tell you before that practically everything you say have creepy sexual overtones? Pretty sure I did.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Pretty sure it's psychosomatic... >


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Thanks guys! For anyone curious, here's a link to the gully that I went into. We were on our way along the cat track and I saw this gully with good snow. Once I got down in it it looked like there was a creek running underneath, so I traversed high right to get out of it, came over a roller in the woods and there was the log... No where to go but into it at that speed!
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/@51.2866052,-117.0644744,3a,75y,40.64h,75.48t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s3avuEaxkctcT2njKPkpJZQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Holy F*3$! dude !i would have gone that way too, was there a snow mermaid that called you down there?:grin: heal up Pout and i bet you'd be back there again now that you know where that log is.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Extazy said:


> I am super curious, can you upload pictures?
> 
> Myself using Xion shorts and jacket.


Finally remembered this!

Pic 1 is the shirt with the original pads - sternum, clavicle, shoulders, kidneys.
Pic 2 shows my modifications - elbow pads and size 2XL shin/knee pad as back protector sewn on.

Pic 3 is the full length pants. My modification was to move the hip pads to the butt. (I don`t like pads on the hips - don`t think they`re necessary for snowboarding.)
Pic 4 shows the shin/knee guards sewn on. A post on this forum recommended shin as well as knee pads for protection when riding rails.

I have both the Xion jacket and the POC VPD jacket, as well as the Demon d3o V.2 full length pants with d3o knee pads sewn on.
The G-form gear is the lightest and lowest profile by far, and the gear I currently wear.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Finally remembered this!
> 
> Pic 1 is the shirt with the original pads - sternum, clavicle, shoulders, kidneys.
> Pic 2 shows my modifications - elbow pads and size 2XL shin/knee pad as back protector sewn on.
> ...


I see, thank you. So you just gave it to the tailor and they did it for you?

I have G-form knee/elbow pads that I use for rollerblading, and now I wear them instead of my old volleyball pads. I do like them but do you think they are enough for rails/boxes?

I purchased Dye protection, but when it comes to knee I decided to go with X-large (I am medium size guy), but now they started slipping of, Velcro doesn't stay still, considering buying new stuff or trying G-force. I bruised my knee badly 6 weeks ago, it was end of the day, pretty much last run, and knee protection was slipping off, but since it was last run I didn't bother fixing it. Ended up landing on my knee from 5 feet height on sheet of ice. I just think G-force doesn't have enough padding for that kind of stuff.

Also, you mentioned you use it as a base layer. How often do you wash it? Does it get stinky fast?

Thank you!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fortunately, I have not had any crashes in the park yet to truly determine how protective are the pads.
I understand your concern as the pads are thinner than d3o and others.
It is always a trade off imo between protection and comfort. POC has the highest protection, G-form has the highest comfort, Xion is in the middle.

I tend to not sweat too much when riding - I run on the cold side generally.
Nonetheless, the G-form fabric is very light and I have never had it stink. I wash it every two to three days and hang dry. No issues yet.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

In the first three years of snowboarding (still at the beginner level), I had many falls to my tailbone (and wrist). Sometimes the end of the day was when I hurt my bones and I hated that.
In the last season I decided to buy a protector, it was the Hillbilly.
I got a larger size waterproof shell but I always felt like an oversized snowman. And looked like an oversized snowman. Nothing I care about how am I looking on the slopes but... the is some limit, haha, and, not comfortable. But did the job.
This year somehow (still don't know what happened) on the second day in Colorado I wasn't able to zip my jacket over my pants. I ran to the next store and bought a Burton total impact protector 
It was very expensive but I am glad I bought it! Much smaller and of course works perfectly. I cannot feel I am wearing it.
Without them I would have some broken bone I am sure.
I am still thinking about some knee protection as I injured them too many times and last time I had to skip snowboarding for a week just to have my knee heal. I hope the Burton knee protection works well, anyone has experience with them?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

mbe said:


> I am still thinking about some knee protection as I injured them too many times and last time I had to skip snowboarding for a week just to have my knee heal. I hope the Burton knee protection works well, anyone has experience with them?


I have the G-Form knee pads and love them (G-Form is the company that makes the shorts for Burton). I tried on 2 other brands and it was the best fitting one for me... and I really liked all the "flex points" in how they distribute the padding. It really hugs around the knee cap area nice. I also really liked how it felt more like a compression sleeve because of its length.

You can find them for a "decent" deal if you look around and don't care much about the color. I got mine for a little over $50 USD (bright yellow). I also have the Burton Impact shorts and love how you really don't even feel them throughout the day (and they don't really slip).

If possible, try to get a few different kinds and see how they fit. Depending on the size of your legs, certain pads will usually fit much better than others.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Demon D3o Impact shorts, and they've now saved my season twice. Two years ago, my board slipped out on a box and I fell straight to my tailbone. I could actually feel the energy from the impact dissipate out the sides. Then last weekend, I got too close to a tree, clipped a hidden chewed off 1" tree stump and then landed right on that, right below my cheek. That one hurt quite a bit, and is still a little sore, but I don't even have a bruise. I rode away from both of those with no real damage at all.


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I have the G-Form knee pads and love them (G-Form is the company that makes the shorts for Burton). I tried on 2 other brands and it was the best fitting one for me... and I really liked all the "flex points" in how they distribute the padding. It really hugs around the knee cap area nice. I also really liked how it felt more like a compression sleeve because of its length.
> 
> You can find them for a "decent" deal if you look around and don't care much about the color. I got mine for a little over $50 USD (bright yellow). I also have the Burton Impact shorts and love how you really don't even feel them throughout the day (and they don't really slip).
> 
> If possible, try to get a few different kinds and see how they fit. Depending on the size of your legs, certain pads will usually fit much better than others.


Yesterday I found in a local sport store the G-Form knee pads and wanted to buy...but I had problem with the sizing. I am 5"8 tall and 126 lbs so I consider myself to thin category with a little bit bigger than usual female size knee cap (other woman have smaller). Based on the size recommendation on the package, I need S size but the S, M and L were too small for me, the S and M blocks my blood flow absolutely (thus, cannot imagine how it can be good to wear for half day?) and the L was somehow that let the blood circulation flow but still I felt not comfortable and limiting my movement so I didn't buy any. How it has to be? I am sure blocking circulation cannot be the way to wear them. Do I miss the point somewhere?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I had my left kidney surgically removed due to trauma injury 8 years ago. Is there anything I could wear to protect my one remaining kidney?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

mbe said:


> Yesterday I found in a local sport store the G-Form knee pads and wanted to buy...but I had problem with the sizing. I am 5"8 tall and 126 lbs so I consider myself to thin category with a little bit bigger than usual female size knee cap (other woman have smaller). Based on the size recommendation on the package, I need S size but the S, M and L were too small for me, the S and M blocks my blood flow absolutely (thus, cannot imagine how it can be good to wear for half day?) and the L was somehow that let the blood circulation flow but still I felt not comfortable and limiting my movement so I didn't buy any. How it has to be? I am sure blocking circulation cannot be the way to wear them. Do I miss the point somewhere?


Hmmm... No circulation issues with me. Slides on like a fitted compression sleeve (or a wetsuit) without being too tight. I'd go online and measure your leg based on what it says there and see what it supposed to fit.

They do make women-specific models as well:
Knee Pads for Bike, Skate, Soccer, Snow and Ski | G-Form


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Fortunately, I have not had any crashes in the park yet to truly determine how protective are the pads.
> I understand your concern as the pads are thinner than d3o and others.


Update: had my first notable fall since switching to G-form.
Fell backwards on a box, landed on my tail bone/lower back.
Didn't notice a thing - no bruises.:smile:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I wear shoulder pads and a jock strap.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

rajesh90 said:


> Hi
> 
> Attract more customers by adding more content such as opening hours, logo and more.


What??????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> What??????


bot.

10char


----------



## jackliu239 (Mar 20, 2017)

I used to wear this Protective Hip Padded Shorts Skiing Skate Snowboard Impact Pants Protector Gear | eBay

It protect good protection to the butt, but not so much on tailbone and lower back.

Until I switch to this. 

Protective Snowboard Hip Padded Shorts Skiing Skating Impact Protection | eBay

Now I'm sticking with it, because the pad is thicker and more importantly, much higher coverage on your back, it covers all of your tailbone and even a small part of your lower back. I have jumped and landed on my tailbone while wearing this and I didn't felt a thing.

And of course, I wear double knee pad, the inner layer is the flat thin pad with padding, the outer pad is the bubble foam pad that sticks out. The outer one absorbs all of the initial impact, the inner one absorbs the outer shock, it also serve the purpose of stabilize the outer bubble pad in pace.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I had my left kidney surgically removed due to trauma injury 8 years ago. Is there anything I could wear to protect my one remaining kidney?


Protect against what? Only thing I can think of is a wide enough back protector.


----------



## Thewral (Feb 13, 2017)

I ride with Demon Azzpadz... which work well but at first feels like you're wearing a diaper. That sensation goes away after a while.

Also Gform D30 knee pads. Provides a deceiving amount of protection for something so light/soft.

Both have saved me a few times.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone wear Azzpadz over padded shorts? I would like to maintain hip protection.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not planning on wearing any pushing or back protector while snowboarding but if anyone knows of a good one to wear while fishing I'd associate it. 
Had my hardest most dangerous fall of my life while fishing a month ago. Feel on boulders backward and fractured 3 vertebrae,c6 c7 and t1. Luckily I didn't require surgery and should be recovered in time for the snow. 3 inches in the wrong direction and I wouldn't be here though. Stay safe,don't fish. (Jk fishing is awesome, I'm just depressed that I an not able to do much right now)
Seriously though I may consider some sort of back/torso protection if it is not taking my freedom to move away, if there is a good suggestion of somee good stuff to look into. I honestly don't think I will ever fall as hard as that snowboarding,but you can trip in your house and die. Never know

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi guys im in between the demon flex 3do or xion Freeride. Anyone had both to compare? The demon is on sale for $135 compared to the fully priced xion. I'm concerned about bulk and fit mostly. Any input would help


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

fazy said:


> Hi guys im in between the demon flex 3do or xion Freeride. Anyone had both to compare? The demon is on sale for $135 compared to the fully priced xion. I'm concerned about bulk and fit mostly. Any input would help


I wear the Demon D3O, and it works great. I haven't seen the Xion so I can't compare bulkiness. That said, I wear the Demon jacket, synthetic down midlayer underneath an Arcteryx Theta AR.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. And there is plenty of space in the elbows in the sleeves?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

fazy said:


> Thanks for the reply. And there is plenty of space in the elbows in the sleeves?


Depends how buff you are suppose. I'm 195 lbs, 5'10" decent athletic build, and I can move my elbows easily but it's a little puffy looking. I have more difficulty with my wrist guards since I wear the jacket + Flexmeter hard wrist guards + liners underneath my Dakine gloves, but that's a separate issue with glove sizing. I will say that the elbow pad placement ends up being a little weird, but your elbow is still protected. I've got the Size Large jacket.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I see. Well I just ordered the demon flex force d30 in large. My chest is 42.5. I'm 6'4 about 225 but not much of an upper body so let's see how it fit.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

fazy said:


> I see. Well I just ordered the demon flex force d30 in large. My chest is 42.5. I'm 6'4 about 225 but not much of an upper body so let's see how it fit.


You should be alright. I'm about the same chest size. I'm pretty used to the feel since I used to wear a leather motorcycle jacket (armored for the track), but if you've never worn body armor before, it might feel a little weird. It'll make you feel a lot more confident falling though!


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

OK cool I use to ride too. I never had a leather but I had a nylon padded jacket so then I figure it should feel similar. Thanks for the help. How warm is it. I'll be in Vermont on the 9th hope it keeps me warm is brick or there.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

fazy said:


> OK cool I use to ride too. I never had a leather but I had a nylon padded jacket so then I figure it should feel similar. Thanks for the help. How warm is it. I'll be in Vermont on the 9th hope it keeps me warm is brick or there.


Lucky for you I've been riding in NH/Vermont the past two weeks! It adds a nice layer of warmth, but it's not comparable to any layer of insulation. I've been wearing Under Armor + armored jacket + REI synthetic midlayer + Arcteryx hardshell in 0*F temps with wind chill -20*F - -10*F.

I think it'll be warmer this next week.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Ouch sounds like I need impact gear from the cold as well! I'll pack a few extra layers. Thanks for the tip! Not to detail the thread but if your gonna be at stowe any of those days drop me a pm if you need an extra riding buddy.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

fazy said:


> Ouch sounds like I need impact gear from the cold as well! I'll pack a few extra layers. Thanks for the tip! Not to detail the thread but if your gonna be at stowe any of those days drop me a pm if you need an extra riding buddy.


Unfortunately going home on Thursday to the Midwest! I've been riding at Dartmouth Skiway the past two weeks, and it's been pretty fun. I'm still pretty new to this so I didn't want to get a pass to any of the larger mountains. Hope you have fun and get lots of snow!


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Glad to hear you had fun. Thanks I hope so too!


----------

